# Got the subs now the amp.



## Brian.Utterback (Mar 1, 2010)

So right now, I'm just using a mono Rockford Fosgate p3002 
Rockford Fosgate® - P3002
^Link to (amp)

I am getting Infinity Ref1220DE. Would my amp be able to support these and make them loud?
Infinity Reference REF1220DE (1220DE) Non-Amplified, Loaded Subwoofer Enclosure Systems Enclosed Car Subwoofer Systems Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix
^link to (sub's)

Also, what amp would be a good upgrade to make these pound
REF1600A
Infinity KAPPA ONE


----------

